# Reexcision



## Hopp (Mar 14, 2008)

How do I code a reexcision- Pt had exc.lesion 3cm of the breast I think I used a 11403  (Not malig) Pathology recommended a reexc. Pt came back after global and had a 4cm Wide exc. ?


----------



## mmelcam (Mar 14, 2008)

If this is just a skin lesion, then I would use 11404 or 11604 depending on what the new path report reads.


----------



## cmartin (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes - but if it was actually a breast mass, the first surgery probably should have been a 19120, and the second would be a 19301.
C.Martin CPC-GENSG


----------

